# "Naked Honey"?



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

It's like most catchy works. Like RAW, Organic, or Naked. It just makes it sounds GOOOD. A little sexy too. I would buy naked honey without knowing what it means. Maybe I should start producing "Naked Honey" too. Well maybe I already do.:banana:


----------

